# L'uso del trapassato prossimo nella lingua parlata



## Maddy_PL

Cari Madrelingua,

mi interesso parecchio della concordanza dei tempi del passato in italiano. Purtoppo quello che ci insegnano i libri e ben diverso da quello che avviene nella lingua parlata di tutti i giorni. Ultimamente ho fatto una piccola inchiesta nei confronti di alcuni italiani sull'uso del trapassato prossimo. Gli ho presentato certe frasi, le quali, secondo quanto dicono i manuali di grammatica,  dovrebbero reggere, in base alle regole della concordanza dei tempi, l'uso del trapassato prossimo.Eccole:

1. Ieri e' morta Wislalawa Szymborska, una famosa poetessa polacca, che nel 1996 aveva ricevuto / ha ricevuto il Premio Nobel per la poesia.
2. I ragazzi non volevano leggere i libri che la donna gli aveva regalato / gli ha regalato per il compleanno l'anno scorso.
3. Ti ho gia' detto che ieri non ero riuscita / sono riuscita a fare la spesa, ero troppo impeganta.
4. Ieri ho incontrato un mio vecchio amico che avevo conosciuto / ho conosciuto due anni fa a Roma.

Tutti gli interrogati hanno risposto, all'unanimita', che in ogni frase e' giusto usare il passato prossimo e non il trapassato prossimo, giudicandolo "antiquato". Sono rimasta perplessa. Che ne dite? Sarebbe vero che nella lingua di tutti i giorni il passato prossimo venga usato al posto del trapassato prossimo? Quale rapporto avete infatti con quel trapassato e come fare a usarlo in maniera giusta, da un lato nella lingua parlata, da un'altro lato, nei testi scritti, i compiti di scuola, gli esami, ecc. Sono due realta' linguistiche diverse....? 

Grazie in anticipo della risposta.
Cordialmente
Magdalena


----------



## francisgranada

Maddy_PL said:


> ... Tutti gli interrogati hanno risposto, all'unanimita', che in ogni frase e' giusto usare il passato prossimo e non il trapassato prossimo, giudicandolo "antiquato"....



Solo per curiosità: da dove, cioè da quali regioni, provengono gli interrogati ?


----------



## Maddy_PL

francisgranada said:


> Solo per curiosità: da dove, cioè da quali regioni, provengono gli interrogati ?



L'inchiesta era anonima, non mi e' noto il luogo di provenieza delle persone interrogate, ma a priori, non ci dovrebbe assolutamente essere nessun rapporto "di provenienza" tra di loro.


----------



## francisgranada

Ho capito. Aspettiamo quindi le risposte dei madrelingua ...


----------



## fabinn

Cara Magdalena, un consiglio: non interrogare MAI gli italiani sull'uso corretto dei modi e tempi verbali, ne usciresti nella maggior parte dei casi frastornata e confusa. I verbi sono tra le cose più difficili anche per i madrelingua, e il loro uso può variare in base a vari fattori, tra cui, in ordine di importanza: il grado di istruzione, l'area geografica, il livello sociale, l'età... Fatta questa premessa, ecco come la vedo io:
1) ...che nel 1996 ricevette il premio Nobel (non passato prossimo né trapassato, bensì passato remoto)
2) I ragazzi non volevano leggere i libri che la donna aveva regalato loro l'anno precedente (è ambientato nel passato; compleanno nel trapassato prossimo)
    oppure: I ragazzi non vogliono leggere i libri che la donna regalò loro l'anno scorso (ambientato nel presente; compleanno nel passato remoto)
3) ...ieri non sono riuscita a fare la spesa, ero troppo impegnata (passato prossimo)
4) Ieri ho incontrato un mio vecchio amico che ho conosciuto due anni fa a Roma (passato prossimo)
La concordanza dei tempi comunque resta una cosa molto complessa, perché cambia anche in base al tipo di azione che il verbo esprime, se è un'azione continuativa nel tempo oppure avviene in un arco di tempo immediato, spesso il passato remoto lascia spazio al passato prossimo, o viceversa... Ad esempio nella frase 4) secondo me non stonerebbe il passato remoto (vecchio amico che conobbi due anni fa). Sicuramente tenderei ad escludere il trapassato prossimo nelle frasi 3) e 4), sicura che i manuali di grammatica dicano questo?


----------



## Maddy_PL

Hmm..., ad essere sincera, anche adesso sono rimasta perplessa...Infatti, sono sicura che ancora ai tempi di scuola avevo fatto decine di esercizi in cui dovevo usare il trapassato prossimo, precisamente nelle frasi tipo 3 e 4 in base alla regola seguente: quando nella frase reggente l'azione viene espressa in un tempo passato e l'azione di cui si parla nella frase subordinata era avvenuta prima di quella si deve infatti esprimerla con il trapassato, cioe' : 
- Ieri ho incontrato un amico, che avevo conosciuto due anni fa (l'azione precedente rispetto a quella di "ho incontrato").
- Ti ho detto che ieri non ero riuscita a (...) (l'azione precedente rispetto a "ti ho detto"). Questo e' un tipico esempio che viene presentato quando si parla della concordanza dei tempi nel discorso indiretto.
- La frase "con la nonna" . l'ho formata in base al modello di una frase che ho trovato in Wikipedia sull'articolo dedicato all'uso del trapassato prossimo. 
La citazione precisa sarebbe "_Non *abbiamo voluto* leggere il libro che la nonna ci *aveva regalato* a Natale." (_http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trapassato_prossimo).

Dopo aver visto due poli diversi tra le risposte ricevute prima e quella tua adesso, temo di non riuscire mai trovare una verita' di mezzo ;-) Il mio professore d'italiano, ad esempio, caro Ilario di Roma, durante 5 anni di studi all'universita' non aveva mai usato con noi alle lezioni, nenanche una sola volta, parlando del passato, il passato remoto. Invece Tu l'hai indicato come scelta giusta nei contesti in cui non me lo sarei aspettata . Magari per noi stranieri la concordanza dei tempi in italiano dovrà restare per sempre una cosa retta dall'istinto? Visto che ci sono tante differenze nell'uso dei tempi, tra voi italiani, le lacune nelle mie conoscenze a riguardo, saranno, spero, facilmente "inosservabili" ;-)) 
Ti ringrazio tanto del tempo che hai dedicato a rispondermi.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Bisogna, come ha detto fabinn, valutare l'estrazione culturale, ma anche la diversità parlato familiare/lingua ufficiale, e ricordare che spesso si tende a semplificare troppo nel parlato familiare costrutti che invece hanno piena validità nella lingua vera e propria. Il fatto che il passato remoto o il trapassato prossimo si usino poco nel parlato comune, non vuol dire che non siano pienamente validi e fondamentali da usare.


----------



## etoile54

La provenienza regionale secondo me è un fattore che ha un enorme peso (nella lingua parlata, si intende).
Faccio un esempio: io sono umbra e da noi non si usa mai il passato remoto: anche quando un'azione è accaduta anni prima, usiamo sempre il passato prossimo.
I campani, invece, - ho notato - tendono ad usare molto il passato remoto, anche se si tratta di un'azione compiuta di recente (ieri, per esempio).


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Bisogna però distinguere l'uso del passato remoto nell'italiano o nell'italiano regionale e quello nel dialetto. La maggioranza dei dialetti così detti meridionali (ossia la macroarea del Napoletano-Calabro, il Salernitano, il Pugliese, il Siciliano ecc.) presenta come unica forma del passato il passato remoto. Da ciò, in molte di queste zone si tende a usare il passato remoto in ossequio all'uso dialettale (ma comunque non per passati troppo recenti, non per ieri o l'altro ieri per intenderci). 
Ad ogni modo l'italiano regionale può essere influenzato dal dialetto, ma in questo caso non credo che sia un fattore determinante: qui c'entra più la televisione, purtroppo, e il livellamento delle parlate.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Bisogna però distinguere l'uso del passato remoto nell'italiano o nell'italiano regionale e quello nel dialetto. La maggioranza dei dialetti così detti meridionali (ossia la macroarea del Napoletano-Calabro, il Salernitano, il Pugliese, il Siciliano ecc.) presenta come unica forma del passato il passato remoto. Da ciò, in molte di queste zone si tende a usare il passato remoto in ossequio all'uso dialettale (ma comunque non per passati troppo recenti, non per ieri o l'altro ieri per intenderci).
> Ad ogni modo l'italiano regionale può essere influenzato dal dialetto, ma in questo caso non credo che sia un fattore determinante: qui c'entra più la televisione, purtroppo, e il livellamento delle parlate.



<Nota di moderazione>

Per cortesia, non ricadiamo ancora una volta nella discussione _passato prossimo v. passato remoto negli usi regionali_. E' un argomento dibattuto fino alla nausea nel forum, ad esempio qui:
Influenze dialettali nella scelta passato remoto vs. prossimo

Altri thread che parlano del confronto tra "passati":

passato remoto - passato prossimo
Passato remoto <--> passato prossimo
Presente storico o passato remoto
trapassato prossimo o passato remoto?
trapassato prossimo vs passato  remoto

Altre discussioni ancora sono state fatte nel forum Italiano-Inglese:
http://www.wordreference.com/iten/passato remoto
 http://www.wordreference.com/iten/passato prossimo
http://www.wordreference.com/iten/trapassato

E altre ancora:

essere/avere nel passato prossimo
Passato prossimo / imperfetto
Passato Prossimo VS Imperfetto
passato prossimo vs presente
Passato o trapassato prossimo

Direi che ne abbiamo più che abbastanza 

Invito chi fosse interessato a leggere e contribuire alle discussioni esistenti, *purché abbia qualcosa di nuovo da aggiungere rispetto a quanto già abbondantemente detto*, invece di riproporre qui gli stessi argomenti.

Grazie.


----------



## Maddy_PL

La mia domanda era comunque questa: il trapassato prossimo sarebbe un tempo che viene usato nella lingua parlata / familiare / di tutti i giorni, chiamatela come volete, io direi semplicemente "normale" (*quella di noi stranieri che studiamo l'italiano a scuola*, senza entrare nella problematica "dialettale / regionale") di regola, come me lo insegnano i manuali, oppure si tende comunque a semplificare le cose, sostituendo sempre di più il trapassato con il passato. Se non è così, spiegate mi, per cortesia, perché, nella frase: "Ieri è morta una poetessa polacca che nel 1996 ha ricevuto il Premio Nobel" usiamo il passato prossimo (come lo hanno indicato molte persone da me intervistate)? Il fatto di "ricevere" il premio Nobel è avvenuto molti anni prima della morte, perché allora non diciamo : "Ieri è morta una poetessa polacca che aveva ricevuto il Premio Nobel"? La regola ci dice: "Il trapassato prossimo si adopera per indicare un'azione anteriore rispetto a un'altra già collocata nel passato" (Luca Serianni "L'italiano. La norma e l'uso della lingua"; p. 412). Cosimo Piovasco ha già fatto una conclusione a riguardo, con questa frase : "Il fatto che il passato remoto o il trapassato prossimo si usino poco  nel parlato comune". Sarebbe questa la risposta conclusiva alla mia domanda? E poi, anche se non usiamo questo trapassato nel parlato comune, come fare con un compito di scuola, costretti ad usare la lingua "ufficiale", quella del tutto corretta:
"Ieri è morta una poetessa polacca che aveva ricevuto / ha ricevuto il Premio Nobel"? Non prendiamo in considerazione, vi prego, il passato remoto, non è questo il problema, il problema sta nella concordanza dei tempi: distinzione tra il passato prossimo o il trapassato prossimo.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Maddy 
Il fatto è che, pur essendo la regola ineccepibile (e quindi non si fa mai male a seguirla), nell'uso della lingua possono entrare in gioco anche altri fattori, come ad esempio lo stile di chi parla o scrive, o il fatto che si voglia dare maggiore o minore enfasi, maggiore o minore importanza all'"accuratezza" della scansione temporale.
Nel caso della tua frase sulla poetessa polacca, ad esempio, il fatto che ha ricevuto il premio Nobel è una "pietra miliare", un "avvenimento sensazionale" i cui effetti sono perdurati per tutto il resto della sua vita: una volta ricevuto un Nobel, il prestigio che ne consegue è duraturo nel tempo, e assume meno importanza il collocarlo in modo preciso nel passato: l'informazione principale che si intende dare dicendo "nel 1996 ha ricevuto il premio Nobel" è "ha ricevuto il premio Nobel", non che questo fatto è successo nel 1996. Sono sfumature, peraltro anche soggettive in alcuni casi.

Chiaramente, "Ieri è morta una poetessa polacca che nel 1996 aveva ricevuto il Premio Nobel" è ineccepibile dal punto di vista formale, ma non per questo la stessa frase detta usando il passato prossimo è da considerarsi errata.

Questa, per lo meno, è la mia interpretazione


----------



## Maddy_PL

Ciao Stella_Maris,

ti ringrazio caldamente per ciò che hai scritto, sono informazioni ben precise e concrete, proprio riguardo a quello che stavo chiedendo. Se permetti, vorrei anche chiedere, come gestire i tempi del passato in un discorso sulla vita di una persona morta. Supponiamo che io debba scrivere un testo sulla già menzionata poetessa polacca. Comincio con l'informazione: "Ieri è morta W. Szymborska."  E continuo....."La maggior parte  della sua vita ha trascorso / aveva trascorso a Cracovia. Ha pubblicato / aveva pubblicato parecchie poesie. Nel 1948 ha sposato / aveva sposato (....) ecc." Meglio usare, in questo caso, parlando di una serie di fatti della vita di una persona morta, il passato prossimo o il trapassato prossimo? Grazie.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Maddy,

se la dovessi correggere, la scriverei così:

Ieri è scomparsa W. Szymborska. La poetessa trascorse o ha trascorso _(eviterei il trapassato prossimo perchè lo ritengo troppo enfatico e pesante da leggere)_ gran parte della sua vita a Cracovia. Pubblicò parecchie poesie e nel 1948 sposò / convolò a nozze con X.

Ad ogni modo, se fosse per me, non lo userei quasi mai il trapassato prossimo, proprio per la sua accezione troppo "retrograda" e pesante. Restando in tema, io non direi mai che la Szymborska aveva scritto, aveva avuto l'idea di, aveva sposato, aveva avuto dei bambini...ecc, continuerei il mio racconto sempre con il passato prossimo o remoto, che in certe contesti sono molto simili.


----------



## Maddy_PL

Ciao,

grazie tante della correzione e delle spiegazioni  Mi servirà parecchio questo sapere. L’italiano è una lingua molto "capricciosa" e diversa da una regione all’altra, è vero, però, a noi stranieri, che la studiano e ci si appassionano, servono certezze ovvero regole chiare e precise da applicare. Dobbiamo quindi cavarcela in qualche modo, cercare dei punti di riferimento, se possibile nella lingua "normale" (non quella elegante / ipercorretta), al di là delle polemiche di carattere "dialettale" (questo non ci riguarda, viviamo all'estero e usiamo la lingua "standart", quella dei manuali e dei media). Scusate questa piccola parentesi e grazie, in anticipo, se lo avete presente rispondendoci. Volevo comunque, anche se può sembrare un po’ ripetitivo,(scustate (!) vorrei solo accertarmi) presentare di nuovo alcune frasi e chiedere il vostro parere sulla distinzione trapassato prossimo / passato prossimo (nel parlato comune "naturale", "spontaneo").



*Abbiamo venduto la nostra vecchia macchina, quella che abbiamo comprato / avevamo comprato dieci anni fa.
*
*Ho mangiato tanto a cena perché non ho fatto / non avevo fatto colazione di mattina.
*
*Non potevo entrare perché ho dimenticato / avevo dimenticato le chiavi in ufficio.
*
*Non ho fatto in tempo a vedere il film. E gia cominciato / Era già cominciato da mezz’ora.
*
*Non ho bevuto molto alla festa di Pietro perché ho bevuto / avevo bevuto parecchio la sera prima.
*
*Ho dovuto studiare tutta la notte perché fino a ieri non ho studiato / avevo studiato affatto.
*

_(Esempi presi dal manuale “Nuovo Progetto Italiano 1” di T. Marin e S. Magnelli)_


_< Testo rimosso. Mi dispiace, ma per questa ulteriore domanda devi aprire una nuova discussione. Prima però cerca quelle già esistenti sullo stesso tema.>


_Grazie! soprattutto della pazienza e della comprensione per i dubbi che non smettono di tormentarci e che ci aiutate a scogliere.


----------



## fabinn

Ti rispondo di nuovo volentieri, Maddy, anche perché ogni volta mi metto nei tuoi panni, e mi rendo sempre più conto che per uno straniero è veramente arduo applicare le regole sui tempi e modi verbali in maniera "ipercorretta" come dici tu, e allo stesso tempo mi piacerebbe darti dei punti di riferimento per l'uso normale, quotidiano, della lingua, ma mi trovo in grossa difficoltà, perché al di là delle ferree regole grammaticali, è molto difficile, se non quasi impossibile giustificare certi usi della lingua da parte nostra, dei madrelingua, proprio perché la lingua parlata (non quella che studi sui libri) è molto capricciosa e volubile. Detto questo, veniamo alle tue frasi:
1) in ordine di correttezza, secondo me (ma sono accettabili tutte e tre le forme): "comprammo"; "avevamo comprato"; "abbiamo comprato"
2) se ti riferisci a qualche giorno fa, allora "mangiai tanto a cena perché non avevo fatto colazione la mattina", se lo dici in tarda serata del giorno stesso, allora "ho mangiato tanto a cena perché non ho fatto colazione..."
3) "avevo dimenticato" (qui ti riferisci sicuramente a qualche tempo fa, trascorso, quindi il passato prossimo non va bene)
4) "era già cominciato", come la frase 3), stessa cosa, il film è già finito
5) "avevo bevuto", ci si riferisce ad un tempo precedente alla festa, che è già avvenuta
6) "avevo studiato", per lo stesso motivo della 5), ci si riferisce ad un periodo antecedente
Secondo gruppo (attenzione, non è tanto una questione di "pesantezza", ci sono proprio delle regole da applicare!)
1) vanno bene entrambe, vogliono dire due cose un po' diverse (a te scoprire la differenza!)
2) "fossero"   -  3) "avesse preparato tutti quei piatti"   -  4) "fosse finito"
Mi raccomando, io non ho la presunzione di scrivere le "soluzioni" come in un libro stampato: io penso che un italiano corretto debba salvaguardare l'uso del congiuntivo, poi troverai moltissimi miei connazionali che dicono (e scrivono) "Non potevamo credere che aveva preparato quei piatti da solo!" questo nella lingua "normale" è comunissimo, però io non parlo così, e quello che alcuni sentono come "pesante", per me è un segno di distinzione, non so se mi spiego...
Un caro saluto


----------



## giginho

Maddy_PL said:


> Cari Madrelingua,
> 
> mi interesso parecchio della concordanza dei tempi del passato in italiano. Purtoppo quello che ci insegnano i libri e ben diverso da quello che avviene nella lingua parlata di tutti i giorni. Ultimamente ho fatto una piccola inchiesta nei confronti di alcuni italiani sull'uso del trapassato prossimo. Gli ho presentato certe frasi, le quali, secondo quanto dicono i manuali di grammatica,  dovrebbero reggere, in base alle regole della concordanza dei tempi, l'uso del trapassato prossimo.Eccole:
> 
> 1. Ieri e' morta Wislalawa Szymborska, una famosa poetessa polacca, che nel 1996 aveva ricevuto   / ha ricevuto il Premio Nobel per la poesia.
> 2. I ragazzi non volevano leggere i libri che la donna gli aveva regalato  / gli ha regalato per il compleanno l'anno scorso.
> 3. Ti ho gia' detto che ieri non ero riuscita  / sono riuscita a fare la spesa, ero troppo impeganta.
> 4. Ieri ho incontrato un mio vecchio amico che avevo conosciuto  / ho conosciuto due anni fa a Roma.
> 
> Tutti gli interrogati hanno risposto, all'unanimita', che in ogni frase e' giusto usare il passato prossimo e non il trapassato prossimo, giudicandolo "antiquato". Sono rimasta perplessa. Che ne dite? Sarebbe vero che nella lingua di tutti i giorni il passato prossimo venga usato al posto del trapassato prossimo? Quale rapporto avete infatti con quel trapassato e come fare a usarlo in maniera giusta, da un lato nella lingua parlata, da un'altro lato, nei testi scritti, i compiti di scuola, gli esami, ecc. Sono due realta' linguistiche diverse....?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo della risposta.
> Cordialmente
> Magdalena



Non concordo con i miei compatrioti circa l'inutilità di interrogare gli italiani: non crediate che se si va in inghilterra siano tutti Shakespeare o se si va in Germania siano tutti Goethe. Credo che tra noi Italiani si goda un po' troppo a martorizzarsi.

Per restare sul discorso dei verbi ti posso dire che il mio orecchio vuole il trapassato prossimo e non il passato remoto o il passato prossimo o altre scelte. Le azioni della principale si svolgono nel passato e si riferiscono a qualcosa che è accaduto antecedentemente a quando si svolge l'azione della principale, ergo, a mio modesto parere, ci vuole il trapassato prossimo......ripeto: a mio modesto parere.

Però è oggettivo che tu sei veramente bravo/a in Italiano!


----------



## pizzi

Ciao maddy , provo a risponderti in base a mie considerazioni di senso, al di là delle regole. 

*Abbiamo venduto la nostra vecchia macchina, quella che abbiamo comprato dieci anni fa.
*
*Ho mangiato tanto a cena perché non ho fatto colazione di mattina.*

*Non ho bevuto molto alla festa di Pietro perché ho bevuto parecchio la sera prima.
*
*Ho dovuto studiare tutta la notte perché fino a ieri non ho studiato affatto.
*
In questi esempi, peraltro corretti, si pongono su un piano di contemporaneità azioni che invece hanno un intervallo temporale, da mezza giornata a dieci anni. Sarebbe preferibile, quindi, l'altra forma.

*Non potevo entrare perché ho dimenticato le chiavi in ufficio.
*
*Non ho fatto in tempo a vedere il film. E' già cominciato da mezz’ora.

*In queste due frasi, il tempo iniziale è posteriore al tempo usato per connotare un'azione già avvenuta, che qui però viene espressa in un tempo antecedente: _uscendo dall'ufficio,_ _dimentico le chiavi; *poi* non riesco a entrare in casa_. La seconda frase è corretta se espressa davanti alla biglietteria del cinema; se pronunciata il giorno dopo, si deve usare *era cominciato. 
*
Se si sistemano le azioni in una sequenza temporale, è più facile scegliere i tempi adatti ad esprimere ciò che si intende.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Giginho, sottoscrivo in pieno: _”Per restare sul discorso dei verbi ti posso dire che il mio orecchio vuole il trapassato prossimo e non il passato remoto o il passato prossimo o altre scelte. Le azioni della principale si svolgono nel passato e si riferiscono a qualcosa che è accaduto antecedentemente a quando si svolge l'azione della principale, ergo, a mio modesto parere, ci vuole il trapassato prossimo......ripeto: a mio modesto parere.”_
Aggiungo che, se l’orecchio madrelingua tollera passato prossimo e passato remoto nelle frasi esempio, ciò non inficia la validità della regola. Quindi sta a chi parla e scrive scegliere se parlare e scrivere secondo la regola o deviare da questa (per le ragioni ritenute più opportune).
Sono sicuro comunque di una cosa: sempre prendendo a riferimento le frasi esempio, a nessuno dei madrelingua fautori del passato remoto o del passato prossimo verrà da ridere sentendomi usare il trapassato. Io per abitudine (regionale) penso e mi esprimo con il passato prossimo; perciò non ricorro al passato remoto nella lingua colloquiale. Ma quando sento gli amici toscani parlare con il passato remoto, vi giuro, mi si apre il cuore e, ben lungi dal deriderli, vorrei imitarli. Sono un passatista?


----------



## Maddy_PL

giginho said:


> Non concordo con i miei compatrioti circa l'inutilità di interrogare gli italiani: non crediate che se si va in inghilterra siano tutti Shakespeare o se si va in Germania siano tutti Goethe. Credo che tra noi Italiani si goda un po' troppo a martorizzarsi.
> 
> Per restare sul discorso dei verbi ti posso dire che il mio orecchio vuole il trapassato prossimo e non il passato remoto o il passato prossimo o altre scelte. Le azioni della principale si svolgono nel passato e si riferiscono a qualcosa che è accaduto antecedentemente a quando si svolge l'azione della principale, ergo, a mio modesto parere, ci vuole il trapassato prossimo......ripeto: a mio modesto parere.
> 
> Però è oggettivo che tu sei veramente bravo/a in Italiano!



Giginho, sei stata l'unica persona a confermare pienamente che quello che mi hanno insegnato a scuola (e quello che finora era il mio modo di parlare degli eventi passati) è valido, anche nel parlato, e non deve sembrare / suonare per forza poco naturale, pesante... Grazie per questo. Anche VogaVenessian ha confermato che se parlerò così a nessuno dovrebbe venire a ridere di me. È un'informazione rassicurante. Anche a te grazie. Con tutti questi vari punti di vista, che ho potuto finora osservare grazie ai vostri post, a volte addirittura del tutto divergenti, mi potrò ricostruire adesso la mia percezione della concordanza dei tempi del passato, basandomi non solo sulle regole ma anche un po' sull'istinto, provando magari anche a volte a semplificarmi le cose. Così si crea insomma un linguaggio ibrido, un linguaggio di uno straniero perso nell'infinita varietà della bella lingua italiana che non riuscirà mai a circoscrivere, né classificare né capire. Non vedo altra soluzione, ma questa soluzione mi piace  Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cara Magda,

sono sicuro di parlare a nome di tutta la "banda": ti siamo grati per la lezione di acutezza, umiltà e genuina vocazione allo studio della nostra lingua. Ci rendiamo conto sempre più, anche grazie a te, che si tratta di una lingua difficile e proprio per questo il tuo impegno ci commuove. Ci congratuliamo per la qualità del tuo italiano, che vorremmo fosse fatta propria da molte persone che conosciamo, dai nostri figli e dai nostri studenti. Speriamo di imitarti al meglio nell'impegno a studiare anche noi, con intelligenza curiosa, le lingue straniere.

Grazie. 

GS


----------



## giginho

Maddy_PL said:


> Giginho, sei stata l'unica persona a confermare pienamente che quello che mi hanno insegnato a scuola (e quello che finora era il mio modo di parlare degli eventi passati) è valido, anche nel parlato, e non deve sembrare / suonare per forza poco naturale, pesante... Grazie per questo. Anche VogaVenessian ha confermato che se parlerò così a nessuno dovrebbe venire a ridere di me. È un'informazione rassicurante. Anche a te grazie. Con tutti questi vari punti di vista, che ho potuto finora osservare grazie ai vostri post, a volte addirittura del tutto divergenti, mi potrò ricostruire adesso la mia percezione della concordanza dei tempi del passato, basandomi non solo sulle regole ma anche un po' sull'istinto, provando magari anche a volte a semplificarmi le cose. Così si crea insomma un linguaggio ibrido, un linguaggio di uno straniero perso nell'infinita varietà della bella lingua italiana che non riuscirà mai a circoscrivere, né classificare né capire. Non vedo altra soluzione, ma questa soluzione mi piace  Grazie a tutti!



Maddy, oltre a sottoscrivere in pieno il *Capitano Giorgio* (di questi tempi Re Giorgio è abusato) ti ringrazio per l'amore che riservi alla nostra lingua (nostra, sì, è anche tua visto il bene che le vuoi!).

Detto questo ti do un consiglio: segui la regala per conversazioni formali, per conversazioni informali puoi giocare tranquillamente con essa, magari con un sorriso o forzando un'intonazione per far capire che l' "errore" in realtà errore non è ma è un gioco di parole da te cercato per sottolineare qualcosa.

La lingua è bella perchè si presta a giochi di prestigio, gli italiano sono simpatici perchè a differenza di altri popoli se sbagli clamorosamente ti capiamo lo stesso e non facciamo finta di non aver capito (ma non sarà il tuo caso: *troppo ottimo *il tuo italiano!!!! (N.B. troppo ottimo non si dice ma è uno di quei giochi di lingua di cui ti dicevo: sottolinea l'ammirazione per la tua bravura indicando che sei andata molto oltre l'ottimo!)).

Siamo qui per te ogni volta che ne hai bisogno!

Gigi


----------

